
Cilantropy 0.2.5 Now with upgrade packages - foozzi
https://github.com/foozzi/cilantropy
======
foozzi
Cilantropy is a Python Package Manager interface created to provide an "easy-
to-use" visual and also a command-line interface for Pythonistas. Today we
have many nice distribution utilities like pip, distribute, etc, but we don't
have a nice visual approach to inspect current installed packages, show
projects metadata, check for PyPI updates, etc.

